

Her photo was the honeypot local law enforcement couldn't resist - danso
http://www.citypages.com/content/printVersion/2411141/

======
tzs
Submitter: if you are going to submit print links, how about at least posting
a comment giving the non-print link?

Print links have several problems:

1\. They often use a small font and wide layout that makes them unreadable on
mobile devices, and they are often hard to read even on desktops. (They are
designed for printing, not reading on a screen).

2\. They often (as in this case) bring up a print dialog that needs to be
dismissed.

3\. They generally provide no way to go to the non-print version. Sometimes
it's possible to guess from the URL what the non-print URL is, but it is not
obvious in this case. Contrast this to the non-print page, which usually has a
link to the print page, so those who prefer the print page can easily get it
from the normal page.

~~~
danso
My apologies..., when I first opened the link, for some reason the Print
dialog didn't come up (in Chrome). After I read the story and submitted it and
then came back...lo and behold that print dialog came up.

Here you go: [http://www.citypages.com/2012-02-22/news/is-anne-marie-
rasmu...](http://www.citypages.com/2012-02-22/news/is-anne-marie-rasmusson-
too-hot-to-have-a-driver-s-license/)

(and you're right, this story was ESPECIALLY hard to find. Even on CityPages
own carousel the link is broken...I had to search for the subject's name,
which only took me to a slideshow, which luckily had that backlink)

If a moderator could change the link to:
[http://www.citypages.com/2012-02-22/news/is-anne-marie-
rasmu...](http://www.citypages.com/2012-02-22/news/is-anne-marie-rasmusson-
too-hot-to-have-a-driver-s-license/)

The mobile users would be much obliged...

------
finnw
In some branches of the civil service in the UK (I do not know exactly which
ones but HMRC is one of them), we've had a system to deal with this for about
20 years now.

All accesses of personal data have some random chance (I think it's 5%) of
being audited. If your request gets picked, a dialog pops up saying that your
access is being audited and you must file a form immediately, explaining why
you needed to access that record.

For celebrities and for anyone whose records have a history of abuse, the
probability goes to 100%.

If you do not submit the form, or your explanation is not satisfactory, you
get invited to a disciplinary interview.

That's cheaper than auditing all accesses, but is enough to discourage
unnecessary "browsing" of data.

~~~
pavel_lishin
I'm surprised that when accessing data, officers don't have to enter a reason,
e.g., "investigating case #3894".

------
JoachimSchipper
I am surprised to see a bikini photo in an (internet!) article about a woman
who's been trying to get away from creepy stalkers who know a little too much
about her. You'd hope that the paper got informed consent before publishing,
but...

(She's not as easy to find as one might fear, but Google does suggest "Anne
Marie Rasmussen picture" when entering her name.)

~~~
jrockway
Apparently the picture was from a body-sculpting contest. If you enter a
contest, you're probably expecting some publicity.

------
dredmorbius
The salient part of this story for me: here's a "facebook" that's already got
legal and regulatory protections, and _intended to be used by those sworn to
protect us._

And it's being abused.

I'm shocked, shocked.

Now take the same system, and put it in private hands.

There are people who'll have access to that system: programmers, systems
admins, DBAs, contractors, vendors, business partners, advertisers, marketers,
.....

Yes, a fair number of organizations will put some level of control over the
data. Pre-employment screens, background checks, security policies,
independent audits, ....

And some won't.

And controls or not, the data will out.

How much of an intelligent, consenting adult's life should really go online?

How much of a teen's life?

How much of an infant's life?

A recent HN story on clearing Google browser history prompted the inevitable
"I can't imagine what could possibly go wrong" (non-ironic) post.

A well-known contemporary tech company was vitally engaged in civil rights and
personal data tracking which lead to the deaths of some 6 million people.
World War Two, Nazi Germany, the Holocaust, IBM:
<http://www.ibmandtheholocaust.com/>
[http://archives.cnn.com/2001/LAW/03/columns/fl.sebok.IBM.hol...](http://archives.cnn.com/2001/LAW/03/columns/fl.sebok.IBM.holocaust.03.15/)

Social networking's upsides are pretty cool. I'm not down with the negatives
though.

------
joblessjunkie
The author points a finger at police for leering over an attractive woman's
photos -- then needlessly posts bikini photos.

The photos add no substantive content to the story; they're just there for
gawking at.

The ostensible point of this article is that the law enforcement database
should be more tightly controlled. But there's a more basic point that is
missed: if you're going to wag a finger at a bunch of photo-gawkers, you
shouldn't simultaneously encourage (and profit from) such gawking.

~~~
true_religion
The problem isn't leering over her photos---I believe she's a body sculptor so
is used to that particular attention.

The problem is that police officers are illegally accessing her private
information to know more about her purely out of a puerile interest.

------
sedev
I have strong opinions about the politics of this (i.e. giving people power
without accountability always causes problems, whether it's on this scale or
the Department of Homeland Security scale), but since we're on Hacker News, I
think it'd be more interesting to consider what this says about auditing, data
access, and privacy. I noticed some comments already about auditing systems.

Can this story tell us anything interesting about audit trails we'd like to
see in other applications - or that we should maybe implement in our own work?

------
danso
Have to say, the cynical part in me is kind of surprised that the police (in
Minnesota) have an audit system that tracks each lookup. They could easily
have justified a system in which license lookups don't track the officer.

(obviously they don't run automated audits, though)

~~~
noblethrasher
The programmers and administrators of that system also have CYA incentives.

I recently built a fairly complicated reservation/scheduling/accounting
system. Because of office politics, I elected to design and implement an
auditing feature even though it wasn't a requested (or even desired) feature.

~~~
danso
I guess that makes sense...when an incident like this comes up, it's
impossible for anyone at any part in the chain (from the chief to whoever
hired the contractor) to justify: "We just didn't think we needed to track
_every_ time someone wanted to look up private info"

Given that such a computer system probably has a lot of redundancy (or
machines spinning) to make sure that cops, at any time, can call up info and
do everything else through that network...logging 10-100K logins would be
pretty trivial.

Given that you weren't asked to do the auditing feature in the first place,
did you also build any kind of suspicious-behavior detection?

~~~
noblethrasher
I did consider building some kind of fraud detection system since there was
some suspicion of... treachery. But I didn't know enough about the domain to
believe that I could implement something that would work reliably.

In fact, my doubts about my domain knowledge is one of the main things that
motivated me to build the auditing feature. If something went wrong I wanted
to make sure that I could only be blamed for legitimate mistakes on my part.

I'm sure the same thing happens with larger systems.

------
godseyeview
she looks old.

------
JoeAltmaier
Breaking news: Men look at pretty woman's photo!

